

Ask HN: I need feedback for duuble.me - liu3hao
http://duuble.me/about/

======
dwynings
Way too much text in a font-size that is too small. There's a lot of fluff in
your copy, like "We believe in a good experience and the least trouble for our
users."

The navigation on the left isn't necessary at all.

You also ask for a lot of information from me just to sign up.

Personally, I'm a big fan of the simplicity of OhLife's landing page
(<http://ohlife.com/>) – maybe you can draw some inspiration from them.

------
phzbOx
After standing on the landing page, I really wasn't sure about what it was
about. I decided to signup to try it out but there was clearly too much
fields. I'm an asshole, I know. I'd suggest making the font bigger, cutting
the text to a strict minimum, providing a Demo page or an example of a diary
and finally making the signup way smaller (or even better, let the user start
to write.. and let it create the acount later on).

~~~
liu3hao
Ok, I will try to make a demo page. In the mean time the font size has been
increased.

------
jusob
Test is too small, it is hard to read. There is also a bug in the layout: the
box on the left overlay with the ext on the right
(<https://browshot.com/screenshot/image/377852?scale=1>)

~~~
liu3hao
Can't seem to view that screenshot

------
verelo
Way too much writing, it needs to be simpler. You have around 10 seconds to
catch the interest and anything from there is a bonus...i couldnt instantly
get it, took me around 30-45 seconds to really know whats going on and even
then i didnt know what to do next.

Changes i would suggest:

\- Remove as much text a you can

\- Give me instructions. i.e. Step 1 blah blah, Step 2 blah blah blah...i need
to know what i need to do to make it work for me

~~~
verelo
One more, on the signup page...auto select my timezone for me. There are a
bunch of ways:

\- get the time offset from my browser and just pick one thats "close"

\- get the timezone based on my IP (best way is to get the lat and long, and
then pick the nearest timezone)

second option is the most accurate, but having to scroll the list almost
caused me to bail.

~~~
liu3hao
Thanks for the feedback! Will make those changes asap!

------
gwillis13
As others have already commented, too much text.

The issue isn't really "too much" text, but the way your conveying that text
is boring and mundane.

If your going to give "bulletin point synopsis" of information. Make it
enticing to read, or simplify your approach all together.

Great design is always impacting, and straight to the point. Your a website
you have a limited window of capturing one's attention.

------
godarderik
You've got a small typo: "We are user-oriented, everything is about u, the
user." Should be "you" Also, "We believe in a good experience experience..."
You repeated "experience"

~~~
liu3hao
Updated, thanks!

------
mackyinc
Looks neat to me good work on the bold words, I like the background image that
gives it a feel of using a paper. Navigation on the left is useless tho.

------
true_religion
What is the point of the sidebar if all the information is on the same page?

~~~
liu3hao
Yeah, we sort of planned for more content, but decided against it and we have
yet to remove the side bar! Will do it soon though! Thanks!

